# My new custom light fixtures



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Cool jew stars, or are they starfish?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Cool jew stars, or are they starfish?


Jew stars have six points, dumbass. And starfish is a misnomer; marine wildlife enthusiasts properly refer to them as "sea stars."

So, yes, they're sea stars kind of.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Jew stars have six points, dumbass. .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> My wife found a couple of tin stars on clearance at a craft store a month or three ago and had an idea to put them on our house in place of the existing carriage lantern style lights on either side of our garage door. So I got a couple bucks worth of parts and made some non-UL listed lights :laughing: She spray painted them with a couple coats of an antique bronze kind of color.
> 
> I just got a medium to candleabra base adapter and siliconed it in place on a round PVC blank with a hole drilled out of it, and then just screwed a rubber coated medium base lampholder on the back of it. Just a little 7 watt night light bulb in there.
> 
> ...


What do you have for lights in the garage ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What do you have for lights in the garage ?


Inside the garage? There's just a couple of 8-foot fluorescent shop lights. Four 5000K lamps each, curved reflector. They were getting yanked out of the fish plant and were going to be tossed so I took them home and cleaned them up and installed them. Keeping my eye out for another pair for the front half of the garage.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Inside the garage? There's just a couple of 8-foot fluorescent shop lights. Four 5000K lamps each, curved reflector. They were getting yanked out of the fish plant and were going to be tossed so I took them home and cleaned them up and installed them. Keeping my eye out for another pair for the front half of the garage.


Looks well lit now.
But two T-5 HO 4' two lamp fixtures will light that up like a football stadium.:thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Jew stars have six points, dumbass. And starfish is a misnomer; marine wildlife enthusiasts properly refer to them as "sea stars."
> 
> So, yes, they're sea stars kind of.


I don't know much about stars but they look upside down to me...:devil2:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tight laundry area.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

wasn't there a post about this not long ago?

or am I losing my mind?


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

drspec said:


> wasn't there a post about this not long ago? or am I losing my mind?


You are correct.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

drspec said:


> wasn't there a post about this not long ago?
> 
> or am I losing my mind?





Yes to both questions ! :laughing:

Sorry , couldn't resist !


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky402 said:


> Tight laundry area.


I know  I had a plumber come by last year to look into the feasibility of moving the washer & dryer to the back end of the garage where there's a perfect spot for them with plenty of room. There's no drain out there so we'd have to cut a trench into the garage slab and get it down into the crawl space. There's no water over there either so we'd have to open up some walls to run new pipes.

Overall it was too expensive so we decided to just suffer with it.



drspec said:


> wasn't there a post about this not long ago?
> 
> or am I losing my mind?


I think I posted it before when I was making the light thingies but I just got them installed the other day so these are the first pictures of the finished thing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

No doubt you'll be submitting those to a NRTL for approval, right Eric? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

two things an intelligent wife and a creative mind.kudos 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MTW said:


> No doubt you'll be submitting those to a NRTL for approval, right Eric? :whistling2::laughing:


I'll get right on that. Maybe I'll pull a permit too :whistling2:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you use the chair lift?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

erics37 said:


> So, yes, they're sea stars kind of.


Those look more like jew stars than sea stars to me!










But I guess art is subjective. :whistling2:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

The Jewish star is 2 triangles opposing each other, it has 6 points.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how come the washer and dryer aren't being used. seems like a wasted photo op to show that the missus is taking care of business.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

So the lesson to be learned here guys is keep your wife away from craft stores.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> So the lesson to be learned here guys is keep your wife away from craft stores.


:laughing: Mine is addicted to A.C. Morres and Michaels. She can shop at both of these places for hours. I stopped going in there with her a long time ago.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

This thread not only insults jews, it insults all those who work hard to get lights listed as a UL listed assembly


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's also an insult to Kevin Costner!

And did you know Kevin Costner's father was an electrician? It's an insult to him too! How dare you insult William Costner. How dare you.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's also an insult to Kevin Costner! And did you know Kevin Costner's father was an electrician? It's an insult to him too! How dare you insult William Costner. How dare you.


Kevin Costner sucks as an actor, I'm sorry that the mods think that statement is offensive and needs to be deleted but it's the truth,


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hack Work said:


> Do you use the chair lift?


Nope, dismantled it and sold it on Craigslist last year. I'm sure it would have lost its luster the first time I fell off it or ran over a cat with it :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Kevin Costner sucks as an actor, I'm sorry that the mods think that statement is offensive and needs to be deleted but it's the truth,


He sucks as a director, too. It is complete B.S. That Dances With Wolves beat Goodfellas for Best Picture


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Cool jew stars, or are they starfish?


 
Think it would be better to call them "Star of David".


Rather not see this place as "Islamist Talk" or "Hitler Talk". :no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Norcal said:


> Think it would be better to call them "Star of David".
> 
> 
> Rather not see this place as "Islamist Talk" or "Hitler Talk". :no:


All religions are equally stupid.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> All religions are equally stupid.


Every time I see one of those lame ass coexist bumber stickers I want to eat someone's babies


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

erics37 said:


> All religions are equally stupid.


:thumbsup: Let the truth be told...:clap::lol:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Every time I see one of those lame ass coexist bumber stickers I want to eat someone's babies


DUDE, I have the exact same reaction! Uncanny!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Have another custom light fixture to share with y'all










:laughing:

I spent this weekend doing a minor renovation on my home office. It had a single ceiling boob fixture in the middle of the room as well as a random old track light, so I removed those and installed can lights (on a dimmer) instead. Put in a patch panel and a shelf for network stuff, repainted everything, etc. I was up in the attic splicing stuff up when my wife walked in looking for me. So I waved at her from the attic :laughing:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> All religions are equally stupid.


 


ponyboy said:


> Every time I see one of those lame ass coexist bumber stickers I want to eat someone's babies


 :thumbup:


I remember a comment made by a English teacher in high school many years ago that, more people have been killed in the name of god then for other reasons. That has stuck w/ me all these years, I am not anti-religion but prefer not to practice any, just want to be left alone.

"Freedom of Religion, Freedom from Religion". Works for me.


----------



## Kellyelectrical (Feb 16, 2014)

Cool looking accent
Good job


----------

